# floor guys temp power



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

left for a few parts and got back to find the floor guys had turned the main back on and installed temp power for their floor sander 
everything was safe i had just turned off the main because i was working alone so i was not to pissed off at that 
but the temp power sorta "floored" me 
i could not even tell what language they were speaking;so i could not give them a what for ( i think it was portuguese ) 
well a picture is worth a thousand word



















btw brutalize or praise the panel i dont care i didnt build it


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Yowza. How do you say "I'm a friggin' moronic imbecile" in Portuguese...:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, that's 100% typical for how the floor guys run their sanders. Seen it many a time. They also have cheater cords they plug into range and dryer receptacles.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

This happens more than you care to have nightmares about.

Not only 'floor guys', but just about every bar, tavern and nightclub repeats this feat every night.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The blue painter's tape for insulation on the clips is one I haven't seen yet. That's pretty special.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yes, that's 100% typical for how the floor guys run their sanders. Seen it many a time. They also have cheater cords they plug into range and dryer receptacles.


yeah but the blue painters tape just blew me away


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats how they do it here also. What can you say floor guys are stupid.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Thats how they do it here also. What can you say floor guys are stupid.


I think it has something to do with breathing the fumes from the stains and finishes all those years.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Thats how they do it here also. What can you say floor guys are stupid.


 
I've had two different flooring guys do the same thing to me. My brand new QO panel had more arc marks inside than if somone was welding! The cables had fallen off a few times and made a new panel look destroyed. I left it just like that.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I think it has something to do with breathing the fumes from the stains and finishes all those years.


 It must.:laughing:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

The guys that do the asbestos abatement do some beautiful things also.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> The guys that do the asbestos abatement do some beautiful things also.


Come to think of it, they must. They run those gigantic floor grinders when they grind off the black asbestos mastic from concrete floors. I've never really thought about that until you brought it up.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Off The Subject
I was doing a job 10 years ago that was a huge demo/ remodel. The plumber made it very clear that all the water would be off in the building with the exception of one bathroom. The asbestos guys ignored this directive and continued to use the non-flushing toilets. The plumbers apprentice was so pissed when he had to demo the nasty toilets. This kid ( a big, strong, farm boy ) used the asbestos guys shop vacs to clean all the toilets and promptly dumped the contents in the room where the asbestos crew kept all their belongings. No more problems from the asbestos crew.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

crazymurph said:


> Off The Subject
> I was doing a job 10 years ago that was a huge demo/ remodel. The plumber made it very clear that all the water would be off in the building with the exception of one bathroom. The asbestos guys ignored this directive and continued to use the non-flushing toilets. The plumbers apprentice was so pissed when he had to demo the nasty toilets. This kid ( a big, strong, farm boy ) used the asbestos guys shop vacs to clean all the toilets and promptly dumped the contents in the room where the asbestos crew kept all their belongings. No more problems from the asbestos crew.


 :laughing: I bet not.:laughing:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Lockout tagout


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

They do that in Canada too.. It must be part of their training.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

regieleeroth said:


> Yowza. How do you say "I'm a friggin' moronic imbecile" in Portuguese...:no:


"Eu sou um imbecil imbecil maldito"


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think it has something to do with breathing the fumes from the stains and finishes all those years.


I always wondered if the job makes you stupid or if being stupid makes you find the job.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> I always wondered if the job makes you stupid or if being stupid makes you find the job.


 :001_huh:


----------

